# New ASF rat



## RatsMcgee (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok so today i got a new rat,like you guys said before,it is my brothers, his snake did not eat it so he let me keep it(yay ;D) So can i keep my rat with a African Soft fur rat?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

You know I am not sure since I have never owned a ASF before... I know you can keep different breeds of dogs together but you can't always keep different breeds of reptile together so... hopefully someone else will be of more help than I am and we can both learn something new =)


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I've heard that the ASF can be really nippy so be careful of your fingers. They are very territorial.
Since it was going to be snake food it probably hasn't been handled at all.

As far as keeping him with your other ratties i have no idea. The only thing you can do is introductions as you would any other new rattie and see how it works out.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

rats prey on smaller animals. so your rat may just attack and kill it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

100% NO NO NO.

ASF Rats, are more similar to mice, and can sometimes live harmoniously with mice, lilspaz here did that successfully.

However, rats are predatory, and WILL kill the ASF. It may have rat in the name, but is far different. 

Rats can NOT live with any species other then other rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Get yourself some meeces, do some basic intro's but my natal adores her meecey friends, and I am actually getting more tonight (rescues) for Mini.

Watch your hands, Mini is not a normal natal but most bite like crazy.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Nazarath said:


> You know I am not sure since I have never owned a ASF before... I know you can keep different breeds of dogs together but you can't always keep different breeds of reptile together so... hopefully someone else will be of more help than I am and we can both learn something new =)


Different breed of dogs are still the same species: a Chihuahua is the same species as a St. Bernard. But ASFs and rats are different species which make the chance of success not so great.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a ton of ASF's and rats will kill them faster than you can blink.

They do decent with mice of a similar size or a little smaller (the mice are more likely to cause damage than the ASF) as was mentioned earlier.

Just be aware that ASF's like it warmer than mice do and don't tolerate the cold as well.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

are ASF the same as Multimate mice?


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Toby said:


> are ASF the same as Multimate mice?


Yes, they are also called Natal rats although they are neither true mice nor true rats.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sadly my last resident mouse passed this weekend. Shasta had developed a paralysis of her hind end and I took her to my vet and he said there was little we could do, but she wasn't in pain. Mini my natal is alone now, but I just got in 3 new rescue mousegirls and will do intro's with Mini today and see how it goes.  I shall report back


----------



## RatsMcgee (Mar 7, 2011)

So i should of checked the forum,turns outyour guys were right , my rat attacked my little guy! I never would thoguht he would ever be so agressive though,he never bites me,so why bite a poor little african soft fur,it makes noooooo sense?? :'(

So i buried him,my borther wanted to see if his snake would take it being it had rat scent on it(turns out his plan all along,i think..douche..can that even happen ???) but i said no,you cant feed a pet with a name.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The ASF was prey to your rats. RIP little one.

My Mini is now living with 3 new friends


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay for Mini!

They love their hammocks like rats do? ASFs I mean.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Yay for Mini!
> 
> They love their hammocks like rats do? ASFs I mean.


Not quite the same. Mini loved it when her fav mouse friend was sleeping with her...they like the pocket hammocks, so I'll have to dig one out now that they are living happily together. Right now the 3 girly mice and Mini pile into a tiny tube my friends made for my mice


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh I just made a bunch of mousey hammocks. I have no mice though! May have to send them your way xD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Ahh I just made a bunch of mousey hammocks. I have no mice though! May have to send them your way xD


Oh that would be sweet!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll post some pics on another thread for you, since this has been hijacked.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

RatsMcgee said:


> so why bite a poor little african soft fur,it makes noooooo sense?? :'(


Rats will predate any rodents smaller than themselves, your rat wasn't being vicious but just following his instincts. It's never safe to house a rodent of any other species with a rat.

Sorry you had to deal with that though, it's never easy to see.


----------

